# Welcher Celeb fehlt hier im Board oder ist nur schwach vertreten?



## Geldsammler (16 Feb. 2009)

*Hallo allerseits.
Ich hätte gerne mal ein paar Vorschläge von euch, welche
Celebs hier in unserem schönen Board zu kurz kommen und
von welchem ihr gerne mehr sehen würdet.
Vielleicht ließe sich ja dann mehr machen.

Ich persönlich nenne da mal Vanessa Hessler, die zwar
in der Werbung oft zu sehen ist, dennoch nur den Wenigsten
namentlich bekannt ist. Sie ist das heiße Girl aus der Alice Werbung.
Ich hoffe, dass von ihr bald mehr Material zur Verfügung stehen wird.

Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.
Viele Grüße
*


----------



## CoteFan (19 Aug. 2009)

Cote de Pablo und Catherine bell


----------



## Walt (19 Aug. 2009)

Allgemein gibts hier sehr wenig über deutsche Soap-Darstellerinnen zu sehen.

Besonders aktuell ist ja im Moment Mascha Müller, würde aber gerne auch mehr Bilder von Anna Julia Kapfelsberger und Theresa Underberg sehen.


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

biggi bardot... eindeutig!


----------



## Nikolas27 (8 Sep. 2009)

Joy Lee Juana Abiola und Julianne Nicholson, keine Frage.


----------



## xXfakeXx (11 Nov. 2009)

ich wär ja für judith richter die aus der serie "two funny":thumbup:


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

GESINE CRUKOWSKI, barbara steinberger (HSE24, boobs), und von JANINA FLIEGER
kann ich eh nicht genug kriegen...


----------



## Stefan24100 (30 Dez. 2009)

Jennifer Tisdale 

http://www.celebboard.net/tags.php?tag=jennifer+tisdale


----------



## romuald (30 Dez. 2009)

diana staehly


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Jan. 2010)

Nathalie Kelley

http://www.celebboard.net/tags.php?tag=nathalie+kelley


----------



## begoodtonite (23 Jan. 2010)

sonja kirchberger...ganz klar!

ebenso gesche tebbenhoff und sibel kekilli


----------



## Missy71 (21 Feb. 2010)

Jennifer gareis katherine kelly lang , Hunter tylo, heather tom und noch ein paar jungs hihi


----------



## SummerC (21 Feb. 2010)

Heino


----------



## PeMa6 (10 März 2010)

- Janina Delia Schmidt - Mein persönliches Germanys next Topmodel, find ich einfach von allen Teilnehmerinnen am besten. 

Wer sich nicht erinnern kann, hier ein paar Fotos:

**Bilder entfernt**

Es gibt bestimmt gaaaanz viele Fotos von Modenschauen wo sie mitgewirkt hat, aber Google gibt bei mir nix her.


----------



## BryceBryce (10 März 2010)

Mia Wasikowska!


----------



## krauti (10 März 2010)

Ich finde das Karin Helmstaedt von Euromaxx (englisch) nicht ausreichend vertreten ist.


----------



## canaryislands (10 März 2010)

Marietta Slomka und Nina Bott.


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 März 2010)

heather thomas ich glaub so heisst die ex von howert carpendale


----------



## taigi (31 März 2010)

Ich finde auch von Reich und Schön! Wie z.b: Hunter Tylo


----------



## Bobby35 (28 Juni 2010)

GZSZ allgemein fehlt mir etwas.. =) da könnt noch mehr da sein =)


----------



## MarkyMark (29 Juni 2010)

Rebekka Bakken


----------



## DonEnrico (29 Juni 2010)

Bitte mehr von Leah Remini!


----------



## verena86 (29 Juni 2010)

soaps allgemein verbotene liebe gzsz alles was zählt reich und schön darsteller/in neue promos, von moderatoren/in aus der medien oder nachrichten branche etc. sport promos potraits von sportlern bundesliga vereine fussball international dtm usw. photoshoots oder promos sänger/in promos


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2010)

Vanessa Jung


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2010)

Judith Rakers


----------



## armin (30 Aug. 2010)

Marie Bäumer


----------



## annabella (6 Nov. 2010)

meiner meinung nach kat von D hamma girl


----------



## willbilder (7 Nov. 2010)

LINDA MERTENS (Sängerin von Milk Inc.)


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Nov. 2010)

willbilder schrieb:


> LINDA MERTENS (Sängerin von Milk Inc.)



volle Zustimmung :thumbup:

Biggi Bardot kann nur nen schlechter Scherz sein...von dieser niveaulosen Plastikpuppe gibts hier weiß Gott genug...


----------



## Merker45 (10 Nov. 2010)

Von Joey Grit Winkler könnte es mehrere Bilder geben.


----------



## Google2 (10 Nov. 2010)

Hätte gerne mehr von 

Stefanie Klos, Lucie Hollmann,Anne Gesthuysen,
Jytte Mehrle Bornsen, Tanja Wedhorn,

gesehen


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2010)

Ich habe zwar schon einiges von Katharina Böhm und Muriel Baumeister gefunden, aber
von denen beiden kann es garnicht genug geben...


----------



## Rohling (5 Dez. 2010)

Mehr von Eva Briegel bitte...


----------



## Google2 (5 Dez. 2010)

Hey !!

Ich finde man könnte 
mehr von Stefanie Klos sehen 

hat man nicht ein par bilder von ihr Bauchfrei 
oder Am Strand im Bikini


----------



## Franky70 (5 Dez. 2010)

Nicht, dass ich ein grosser Fan von ihnen wäre, aber mir fiel zufällig auf, dass es so gut wie nix von Renee Soutendijk und Rae Dawn Chong gibt.


----------



## oojokeroo (11 Dez. 2010)

mandy Capristo eindeutig


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2010)

Mal etwas mehr von Maja Maneiro wäre nicht schlecht,gruss Brian


----------



## Buterfly (11 Dez. 2010)

Da es keinen gibt, der sich um den Thread hier kümmert, wird er bis auf weiteres geschlossen.

Falls jemand Interesse hat die Anfragen in diesem Thread zukünftig zu bearbeiten, schickt er einfach eine Nachricht an ein Teammitglied und der Thread wird wieder geöffnet.

Bis dahin *Closed*


----------

